# Russian Air Force Museum at Monino



## comiso90 (Oct 15, 2007)

I tripped across this page... Very cool.

Lifting body, SU-26 on skis, concordski, and others

I posted this in "Landing Neutral Country" too but it's worth a look for those that missed it.

Monino museum highlights

.


----------



## The Basket (Oct 15, 2007)

Aviation nerd heaven.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2007)

For an aviation photographer like me, that's a shooter's paradise! I have always wanted to go see that museum. I have heard it is really something.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 16, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> SU-26 on skis.



The skis created a large "rooster tail" of dust and dirt following touchdown and during roll-out. They nevertheless allowed the aircraft to operate from extremely rough surfaces.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 16, 2007)

Graeme said:


> The skis created a large "rooster tail" of dust and dirt following touchdown and during roll-out. They nevertheless allowed the aircraft to operate from extremely rough surfaces.



Very interesting.. thanks for the photo... did it have a drag chute for landing on snow?

.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2007)

Very cool, would be great to visit.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 16, 2007)

more photos...

The YAK-15 is pretty cool looking...

Russian Federation Air Force Museum at Monino, Russia

.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 16, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Very interesting.. thanks for the photo... did it have a drag chute for landing on snow?
> 
> .



Sukhoi's experiments were designed to accommodate for rough, wet, boggy unprepared strips. I think the aircraft stopped *very* quickly-no chute needed. Take-off was a problem, requiring RATO.

They tried various combinations... 





They also developed a ski/wheel combination that could land on 'almost' any surface.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 17, 2007)

Again, thanks for the photos.

The aircraft in the museum photo does not have a wheel on the nose gear. I was wondering if they experimented on frozen lakes and snow. There a drag chute would be helpful. With all the interest in the Arctic now a days, I'm curious to see the new weapons systems that will be developed.

I cant imagine using RATO to take off from a bog! snag a skid and tumble into a cloud of flames!

.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazing website, thanks for posting. I like how the civilian Tu-95 still has the plexiglass nose.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 27, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Amazing website, thanks for posting. I like how the civilian Tu-95 still has the plexiglass nose.



Matt, the Plexiglas nose, for the navigator, was utilised on Tupolev's transport aircraft from 1946 until the early 1960s. I don't think it's a leftover concept from a bomber genesis. The Tupolev Tu-70, Tu-75, Tu-104, Tu-110, Tu-114, Tu-124 and early models of the Tu-134 all had a visual navigators position. It was finally dispensed with in later versions of the Tu-134 which used the _Gronza _ weather radar.
I don't know why Tupolev insisted on having this position incorporated in his early airliner designs, but it was dispensed with after his death.

The Tu-134, apart from a glazed nose, was also a testbed for numerous other 'noses' including that from the Tu-160. 





The navigators position in the Tu-114. You can just make out the glazed nose behind him.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 27, 2007)

Aggie08 said:


> Amazing website, thanks for posting. I like how the civilian Tu-95 still has the plexiglass nose.



YEAH! I wanna rent the place out... let the vodka flow... call some Russian ladies, hire a rock band and talk about aviation!

          


.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info Graeme (I want to pronounce that "Grimey", what's it mean?) The glass nose would be nice I suppose, but does not seem at all necessary.

If i saw that damn transport I'd think "Run like hell, they painted it funny and it's comin for us!" 

Comiso, you might just be on to something. First forum gathering there!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 27, 2007)

> Thanks for the info Graeme (I want to pronounce that "Grimey", what's it mean?)



Try pronouncing it phonetically as "Grey-em." It's just a first name, Scottish, I think, probably means 'Loser'!



> The glass nose would be nice I suppose, but does not seem at all necessary.



Yeah. It seems to be a Soviet tradition. I don't know of any Western equivalent.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, funny stuff.

Russkies have their own ways of doing things. To each his own I suppose. Keeps a good deal of this forum active, that's for sure!


----------

